
Facebook Details Its New Plan to Combat Fake News Stories - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/12/15/505728377/facebook-details-its-new-plan-to-combat-fake-news-stories
======
jim_d
Facebook as news curators already didn't work very well
([http://gizmodo.com/former-facebook-workers-we-routinely-
supp...](http://gizmodo.com/former-facebook-workers-we-routinely-suppressed-
conser-1775461006)), here they're going to be fact checking and we'll have to
wait and see how well they manage that. Most writers use real facts to create
incorrect narratives, and if they're only reviewing what is factual that still
leaves a lot of room for interpretation.

